

Reminder: weekend of code starts tonight - Tichy

Admittedly, I didn't pour much work into this, safe for starting a ning community (weekendofcode.ning.com). I was hoping for self-organisation, and it just seemed like a good idea at the time: work on a project with somebody over the weekend, to test the waters for co-founding a start-up. Just start a group on Ning for your project, or join an existing group, and start developing. 
======
samb
isn't every weekend a "weekend of code?" ;)

~~~
Tichy
Sure, but not a weekend of cooperative coding.

